# Group Rides near Philadelphia???



## PitbullRescuer (Aug 5, 2013)

Good afternoon all. Just getting back into riding after a long break. I am also new to the forum. If I'm posting this is the wrong section, I do apologize. 

I just bought my first road bike: 2013 Motobecane Super Strada from BD. I tried to go the LBS route (went to 3 different ones) but couldn't find what I was looking for in my budget. 

Like most newbies, I'm looking to stay motivated. I figured getting out in some group rides would be a good place to start. Any of you meet up locally? I live in Glenside but Philly, Valley Forge, Peace Valley Park, etc are all reasonable distances from me. 

If anyone is willing to help out a newbie, I'd certainly enjoy the company and any riding advice you can offer. Thanks.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Best Bicycle Shop For Road Bicycles, Mountain Bicycles, Kids Bicycles and Triathlon in Philadelphia, PA, Glenside, PA and Cherry Hill, NJ

see if they have group rides that you can start with

check their Links page for additional clubs


----------



## TKB (Jul 10, 2013)

Philly Bike club www.*phillybikeclub.org has a bunch of regular weekly rides. Shoot me an email and we'll ride.*


----------



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I am not far from you...I'm in Bryn Athyn. I ride with a few people locally. Suburban Cyclists Unlimited has lots of rides in the area. Check out Keswick Cycle, they have rides out of that shop. I ride over your way fairly often, we can catch up sometime if you'd like.


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

Here are some more rides in the area: The Bicycle Club of Philadelphia -Rides

I'm in south Jersey, and most of our rides are posted at All Bike Rides just in case you're looking for less hills


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Suburban Cyclists Unlimited and Bicycle Club of Philadelphia have lots of rides in your area. You should have no problem finding something to meet your abililities.

SCU does quite a bunch of rides from Ft Washington/Upper Dublin HS area.
Suburban Cyclists Unlimited (SCU) Meetup (Horsham, PA) - Meetup


----------



## PitbullRescuer (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you for all the tips. I've been a little tied up this week with work so I haven't looked at these links yet. 

Bike is due to arrive tomorrow. I'll put it together this weekend I hope and start trying to get out with you guys. Thanks again, certainly make a newbie feel welcome.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Peace Valley puts you into beautiful Bucks County. Lots of nice roads north of there. 

Check out Central Bucks Bicycle Club. I think they cover your area also.


----------



## PitbullRescuer (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks again guys. My shoes finally came in today. Going to get up early tomorrow morning and get some miles in before work. 

Definitely like to get out with you guys. Just want to clock some miles first, feel out the bike, shake off the rust etc. Wouldn't want to be the ahole in a group ride.


----------

